# This weekend - 15-16 Jan



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I know its a long ways off as far as the weather goes, but if anybody needs an extra person for an offshore trip this weekend let me know. I'll pay my share of gas/bait/ice/etc.

Thanks,
Mike
(570) 716-0725


----------

